

Ask HN: New Technology, Needs Advisor - david927

Hi HN, I need your help.  I created a new language whose paradigm I'm calling Declarative Reactive. It's quite strange, but the benefits are both wide and deep.  There are five or six ways I could introduce it, either as an application on the technology or the technology itself.<p>The problem is, I'm too close to it to judge well. I could really use a fresh pair of eyes to help find the best path from its raw state to something that's clearly consumable. I can explain more via email. (My email is in my profile.) Thank you!
======
willholloway
I'm interested. I think you will get a better response though if you put more
information in this post. Either way, email me some more info. My contact info
is in my profile.

------
david927
Please? Anyone?

